# Howes Diesel Treat



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I know we have mentioned Howes in a few discussions but just realized that nobody posted a link for other to view and get their info. I use Howes Diesel Treat; good stuff. :thumbsup: 

Howes Lubricator


----------

